# Chicken teriyaki in a pineapple - Food Porn



## Gaff (Jan 20, 2012)

If you have a weak heart please do not scroll down. 

I ran across this recipe and had to give it a go. Use chicken thighs and cut up into 1" pieces although most of mine were bigger (yup, that's what she said). Brown it in a skillet with olive oil and I added some minced garlic. Then add your teriyaki sauce, brown sugar and honey. Let it simmer and the sauce will thicken. Sprinkle some sesame seeds and serve. 

I cut a pineapple in half and scooped out the insides and the juices too. Once it's all done fill it with white rice and chicken. Now sit back, eat and enjoy. 

http://www.buzzfeed.com/christinebyrne/teriyaki-chicken-inside-a-pineapple#.bjodDMewP


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Looks awesome gaff!


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Excellent! Even got the 2 scoops rice there! Now, if there was only room for the mac salad...


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Now that is pretty cool!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

You should open a restaurant. I would buy that dish.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice...like it all!


----------

